# grade my potential please.



## littlezulu (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys could someone have a look at my physique and guage my potential..I have small wrists and been told I wont be able to get to a decent size because my bone structure is small.What do i need to work on and am i in proportion.Any help would be great.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just train, eat and use supplements and become as good/big as you can. We are not all going to be Ronnie.


----------



## littlezulu (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice vid...I guess I just made a dick of myself lol fml...... Huntingground thanks man I dont want to do juice or anything so I guess its gonna be a life long road


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i got the skinniest fcuking wrists going


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


>


Haha brilliant!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just become the best you can mate, with training, diet and rest. Good luck.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

probably make it as a gay magazine cover model .


----------



## littlezulu (Feb 16, 2013)

Cheers big man wherever the moneys good eh?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ewen said:


> probably make it as a gay magazine cover model .


LOL wats wrong with you ? what if he was gay for real ? :lol:

Any way wars wrong with being gay ? dont see you complaining :whistling:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

nothing wrong with being gay as long as you don't keep on about it all the fecking time, like most gay blokes do...lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

justin case said:


> nothing wrong with being gay as long as you don't keep on about it all the fecking time, like most gay blokes do...lol


Just like all straight men see the need to prove their heterosexuality by being vulgar leches very publicly.

No one likes to be stereotyped mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

reza85 said:


> LOL wats wrong with you ? what if he was gay for real ? :lol:
> 
> Any way wars wrong with being gay ? dont see you complaining :whistling:


Nothing wrong with gay buddy


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Just train, eat and use supplements and become as good/big as you can. We are not all going to be Ronnie.


Ronnie who? oh yes Corbit,,,


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Just like all straight men see the need to prove their heterosexuality by being vulgar leches very publicly.
> 
> No one likes to be stereotyped mate


i apologise if my post was offensive....


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

littlezulu said:


> Hi guys could someone have a look at my physique and guage my potential..I have small wrists and been told I wont be able to get to a decent size because my bone structure is small.What do i need to work on and am i in proportion.Any help would be great.


Would not worry too much............


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

you can only become a better version of yourself.

Deal with it


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

i'd hit it


----------

